# Big question, Big decision



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

So guys, I have a huge dilema, I might be selling my Brute. Heres the story, so you all know the economic situation, and with that, I have a problem. My wheeler is currently under my parents home loan, and my dad is a self employed builder who has been in business for 23 years, who for the first time EVER is workless, and their "closet cash" is getting low. So I think you guys can see where this is going, do I sell it and really help my parents out (4500$)? Or do I keep it for my own self enjoyment? The big reason I want to keep it is because I know it will be at least 5 or 6 years before I would be able to buy another 4 wheeler. Help me out guys, this is a very tough one for me.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Let me start by saying that fortunately I have never been in your situation and I hope I am never faced with it but I would like to think that if I were I would just man up and give my parents a hand. I dont know the whole situation but it seems like your dad did you a favor by putting it under his loan not to mention all the clothes, shelter and food they provided while you were growing up. Your 4wheeler is just a thing and if you really want one you can buy another eventually. Who knows you may find one you like better.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with Mall Crawler, sale it!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

can you not go to the credit union/bank, and get a loan for 4500 in your name, and pay your parents the 4500 for it, then make monthy payments to the bank/CU


That is the most feasable way for you to keep it, AND help your parents.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

I could most definately get a loan, but Idk, maybe its just time to let her go:worried:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a decision your gonna have to make. If your in a situation financially to help your parent out by getting a loan and keeping the brute then thats the best of both worlds but if not then sell the brute. 

Just don't put your self in a hole to keep a material item would be my advise.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if it's under the home loan, as in bought with a ELC or refi with cash out, then its free. nothing purchased with the money is subject to be repo'd. only the colateral can be taken (the house).

are they letting the house go? if so, wheeler safe.
if trying to keep it your only morally obligated choice would be to get a loan and pay them the $4500.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I would go get a bank loan for 4500 pay your dad for the bike and keep it you will miss it when it is gone I would sleep under my brute before I sold it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

If you were able to make the monthly payments and wanted to keep the bike, you could do the bank loan. If you don't feel comfortable doing that, just sell the bike and help the parents out. You could always get another bike later. Either way would help the strain with the parents situation. 

On another note...you could get a NEW brute for fairly cheap monthly payments if you wanted to go that route of selling the bike you have now and later getting a NEW bike.

Bottom line...times are really hard right now for a whole lot of people. Any way to help relieve some of the strain is always a plus IMO.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Its not that they are behind on payments or anything, its just they are basically living month to month, I think im going to relocate the rad. this week, get the new fan I have here for it (since the stock one is shot) and sell it. I have my sport 400 sitting here yet, needs some work, but its something yet.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hell i live day to day :shrug:


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Well guys, seems as though I may not have to sell afterwords, we start work again next week, and dad is going to be driving truck as well, moms business is picking up now too. Looking good :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

that's definitely good news! Hard times these days!:fingersx:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> that's definitely good news! Hard times these days!:fingersx:


Glad your gonna keep her & happy that you were willing to sell her to help your family out.




Thank goodness we have a leader in office who's gonna make it better.

*HE SAID:

"It's time for change"!!


He never said what kind of change was gonna happen.*


Just sayin'




PS. Don't blame me, I didn't vote for him.

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------

